# Poljot Auto



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I like this, I didn't know even know I had it







It's a good sized 40mm x 35mm and a whacking 9mm deep! The watch looks bigger than it is, I think it's the glass running right up to the sidewalls that does it. Of course, it does, in fact, have an hour hand as well as a minute hand









The watch has been keeping good time for 2 days now, even the day change at 8 functions fine, Only downer is some tarnishing in the outer ring at 10 & 4 but I can live with that, I like it


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm always amazed when people find watches "they didn't even know they had"









Lovely Poljot. I particularly like the combination of silver dial and red seconds hand. Automatic too!!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Cheers, red hands or worldtimer bezels always get me going









Let me explain about not knowing I had it, I get sent bags of 10/20 watches from my mate in Poland, I reckon I have 30 to 40 right now with another 30/40 over there. It all depends on my mental state when I receive them, if I feel stable I will lovingly inspect them all, if I am unstable and or been drinking I just wang them into the top wardrobe cupboard where they might live for years


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

MarkF said:



> I get sent bags of 10/20 watches from my mate in Poland, I reckon I have 30 to 40 right now with another 30/40 over there. It all depends on my mental state when I receive them, if I feel stable I will lovingly inspect them all...


Well, if you ever need any help... wink, wink, nudge, nudge...


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

MarkF said:


> or been drinking I just wang them into the top wardrobe cupboard where they might live for years


It should be a crime to be drunk and in charge of Russian timepieces IMO














.


----------

